# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > مبتدی: آهنگ گذاشتن روی سایت

## monire.6767

سلام دوستان
من میخوام صفحه اول سایتم که باز میشه یه آهنگ شرو به خوندن کنه ولی دیده ام نشه
ازین کد استفاده کردم ولی نمیخونه
<bgsound src="1.mp3" loop="-1">

----------


## Javidhb

توی HTML5 میتونید از <audio> استفاده کنید.

<audio autoplay>
  <source src="xxx.wav" type="audio/wav">
  <source src="xxx.mp3" type="audio/mpeg">
  Your browser does not support the audio element.
</audio>


برای اطمینان از پخش آهنگ توی هر مرورگری بهتره از هر دوتا پسوند استفاده کنید....

----------


## monire.6767

یعنی پسونده آهنگو عوض کنم؟

----------


## Javidhb

باید از converter استفاده کنید:

نرم افزار: freemakek (برای مبدلهای دیگه میتونید تو گوگل سرچ کنید)

آنلاین: media.io

----------


## darkcms

با سلام و درود.
برای اینکه فایل صوتی شما در همه ی مرورگر ها به درستی کار کند شما باید از فلش استفاده نمایید.
فایل picoplayer برای قرار دادن آهنگ در وبسایت :
http://daryachat.com/sound/swf/picoplayer.swf
برای استفاده از این فایل به صورت زیر عمل کنید :
http://daryachat.com/sound/swf/picoplayer.swf?file=آدرس موسیقی مورد نظر
سپس با کد زیر آهنگ مورد نظر را در وبسایتتان قرار دهید :
<embed src="http://daryachat.com/sound/swf/picoplayer.swf?file=آدرس موسیقی مورد نظر">
توجه : فرمت آهنگ حتما باید mp3 باشد.
به امید فردایی بهتر! :لبخند:

----------


## sasanrstm

مرسی دوست عزیز حالا اگه یه موقع واسه این دریا چت مشگلی پیش اومد وسایتش از کار افتاد چیکار باید کرد کاش کسی بلد بود کد نویسی بکنیم که همیشه به خودمون متکی باشیم البته من با embeded  میزارم ولی اون متو موزیلا پخش نمیشه. یه کدی باشه که خودمون نوشته باشیم وتو همه مرورگرها پخش بشه منظورم اینه که متکی به سایت خودمون باشیم البته من چند تا کد از جی کئوری پیدا کردم ولی هیچ کدمشون حالت پخش ندارن  فقط دانلود میدن.

----------


## monire.6767

هرکدوم ازین کد ها تویه یه مرور گر کار میکنه نمیدونید چی باید استفاده کنم جز فلش که تویه تمام مرور گر ها بیاد

----------

